

PVS-Studio dives into Linux insides (3.18.1) - btd
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0299/

======
kunstmord
While I've never used PVS-Studio (since I rarely do C/C++ development, and
when I do, it's simple numeric things, and mostly not for Windows anyway), but
I always enjoy their write-ups (mostly out of curiosity; but it's an
interesting way to learn a bit about subtle bugs and some compiler
optimizations).

